# If anyone cares....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It took 8 years but I finally drew a Wasatch LE elk tag!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's going to be a fun hunt this year ,,little later dates will be nice ,,,congrats..


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The blackbird is going to be singing!!!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I care... Will I be allowed in your camp?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!! I am hoping to draw mine this year too! We shall see. Good to see you today by the way. :wink: Sorry I didnt come say hi.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations, north slope. The two years I had to wait to draw were excruciating.  It took me 8 years to draw my muzzy Book Cliffs deer tag, though, so I feel your pain. 

I had a great big bull within bow range on the Wasatch last year. He was just a rollin' in the mud and I could see the snot coming out of his nose. That should make for a fun hunt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats hopefully I will be hunting right in there with ya.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I care... Will I be allowed in your camp?


You are welcome to sleep in my tent! :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice!!! I am hoping to draw mine this year too! We shall see. Good to see you today by the way. :wink: Sorry I didnt come say hi.


I was wondering where I knew you from, nice talks, short but nice!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats northy!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":28xybkoj]Nice!!! I am hoping to draw mine this year too! We shall see. Good to see you today by the way. :wink: Sorry I didnt come say hi.


I was wondering where I knew you from, nice talks, short but nice! [/quote:28xybkoj]
Hahaha yep. We remembered you guys from the BBQ in Lehi.  They told us to prepare 7 minutes so we did, 7+7=14, dont know what they were thinking. Sorry for the hijack and congrats again on the tag!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats north slope


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Just curious how you know that you drew. I thought results were not posted until the end of this month?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtn. Runner said:


> Just curious how you know that you drew. I thought results were not posted until the end of this month?


by his cc.They are hitting them now.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> It took 8 years but I finally drew a Wasatch LE elk tag!!!


I care too. You are welcome in my camp as well. My wall tent will be set up down on the San Juan since my CC just got hit for $280. :mrgreen:

.............Oh, and mine took 16 years! Does that mean that you are in for half the experience that I'm gunna have?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm happy for you! Congrats! I drew a coveted general season archery deer tag!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > It took 8 years but I finally drew a Wasatch LE elk tag!!!
> ...


If I am half the man you are then I really am going somewhere! I live next to a guy that knows the San Juan like the back of his hand, maybe if you were nicer to me I would hook you up......Oh well.....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":rqyk1wox]It took 8 years but I finally drew a Wasatch LE elk tag!!!
> ...


If I am half the man you are then I really am going somewhere! I live next to a guy that knows the San Juan like the back of his hand, maybe if you were nicer to me I would hook you up......Oh well.....[/quote:rqyk1wox]

Are you kidding me?.........................I have been nothing but nice while you have been making fun of my Bow.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats, looks like I'll be packing a stick flipper up there this year as well. Maybe I'll run into you on the hill.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

may the force be with you!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How many points does it take on average to draw a wasatch archery elk tag? Anyone?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The way that the draw is conducted it is more like luck than average number of points. I know of one person that drew two LE elk tags before his father in law drew one. And that was for the same unit.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> How many points does it take on average to draw a wasatch archery elk tag? Anyone?


 7-8 points


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


Are you kidding me?.........................I have been nothing but nice while you have been making fun of my Bow.[/quote:107waeuw]You don't own a bow just an antique! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3la1p4er]How many points does it take on average to draw a wasatch archery elk tag? Anyone?


 7-8 points[/quote:3la1p4er]

**** you tree, you told me 6 :evil:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I lucked out and drew with three points. My lucky day 

But I do need to sell my ice shanty, so I can upgrade some gear, and get a trail cam or two  
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 97&cat=233

Looking forward to it. I have run into branch antler bulls up there every year, since I was lucky on the draw, I hope I can be lucky on the hunt!

Good Luck to all.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You don't own a bow just an antique! :mrgreen:


See..............Just as soon as my back is turned.

I was thinking about getting a new bow but now on second thought, I may just show you what an LX can do in the hands of a skilled bow hunter!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A skilled out of state hunter! :roll:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

7 points...yeah baby! I didn't sleep last night I was soo excited! Big Bull Down! Wonder if I can get Tiffany and Lee to come film me?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> 7 points...yeah baby! I didn't sleep last night I was soo excited! Big Bull Down! Wonder if I can get Tiffany and Lee to come film me?


Lee can stay home! :twisted:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

if anyone cares i just drew vernon archery...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for you Joey. Have a great hunt.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I just drew the Archery Manti LaSal with seven points, decided to switch units this year and it paid off. I am stoked, my hunting buddy also drew the same tag with only three points. So it is all luck.

Pro, how is that little lab doing?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> if anyone cares i just drew vernon archery...


congrats


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> if anyone cares i just drew vernon archery...


I care Joey............Nice job and let the fun begin!

North Slope, what is this "out of state hunter" comment? was that a compliment or a derogatory comment?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Well I just drew the Archery Manti LaSal with seven points, decided to switch units this year and it paid off. I am stoked, my hunting buddy also drew the same tag with only three points. So it is all luck.
> 
> Pro, how is that little lab doing?


First, congrats on your tag!

Second, she in NOT little anymore! She is 65 lbs and a great family member of the PRO household. I will shoot you a few pix of her when I get the chance.

Sounds like there will be a UWN party on the Wasatch this fall. I'm happy and excited for all the lottery winners! I also am looking forward to seeing some monsters hit the dirt.

Congrats Joey! Call me and we can go look around a few times this summer.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Joey...I know a few guys in Vernon that will let us put up a blind in their hay fields...


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

My brother and I both drew Wasatch Archery Elk with 5 points, put in seperate.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

SWEET BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A BETTER BOW FOR THAT LOL


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Joey...I know a few guys in Vernon that will let us put up a blind in their hay fields...


That is interesting.

I willl take everyone up on their offers. Thanks. The Wasatch unit sounds as if it is in trouble this year.


----------

